# 2 Dimensionales Array als Tabelle ausgeben lassen



## Loooser (31. Dez 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

ich  probier hier grad ein bisschen rum und hab jetzt ein 2 Dimensionales Array mit Datensätzen aus ner MySQL-Datenbank gefüttert.
Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem, wie soll ich das am besten ausgeben....
Schön wär sowas wie ne Tabelle, aber ich hab leider erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen mit Swing zu Programmieren und bin darin auch noch nicht besonders gut. Ich hab schon 2 Komponenten gefunden die interessant wären, JList und JTable, aber ich hab keine ahnung, wie ich das jetzt anstellen soll das der mir das Objekt erstellt und das Array übergibt.


----------



## Roar (31. Dez 2004)

hmm http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JTable.html#JTable(java.lang.Object[][],%20java.lang.Object[]) ?


----------



## Beni (31. Dez 2004)

Und natürlich unsere FAQ :bae:  (mit Reallife Beispielen, wie 2 dimensionaler Array...)


----------



## Guest (2. Jan 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Ich frag mich, warum ich das nicht selbst gefunden hab, aber egal.

Noch ne kleine Frage zu dem JTable.
Wie kann ich die Spaltenbreite ermitteln bez. neu setzten???


----------



## Beni (2. Jan 2005)

Auch dazu steht was in der FAQ... :wink:


----------



## Guest (3. Jan 2005)

Ich hoffe das steht jetzt mal nicht im FAQ....
Wie kann ich abfragen ob ein bestimmter Komponent (ein JTable) auf einem JFrame vorhanden ist????


----------



## Beni (3. Jan 2005)

Jeder Container hat die Methoden "getComponent" und "getComponentCount", damit kannst du rekursiv nach einer bestimmten Component suchen.

Ohne zu testen, müsste das etwa so aussehen:

```
public boolean contains( Component parent, Component search ){
  if( parent == search ) 
    return true;
  if( parent instanceof Container ){
    Container container = (Container)parent;
    int count = container.getComponentCount();

    for( int i = 0; i < count; i++ )
      if( contains( container.getComponent( i ), search ) )
        return true;
  }
  return false;
}
```


----------



## Roar (3. Jan 2005)

ja! oder man benutzt gleich die dafür vorgesehene methode Container.isAncestorOf(Component c) :bae:


----------



## Loooser (3. Jan 2005)

Danke.
Das hilft mir schonmal um einiges weiter.


----------

